# Another New Camera...



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I couldn't stand it anymore! I wanted some fun action shots and wasn't getting them with my camera (had to be the camera, couldn't possibly be the photographer!) so I went and got a new SLR - I got the Nikon 40D. Just started to play with it today. They're not "Hiro Flying" shots but that gives me a long term goal to strive for.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*I LOVE those photos and that camera!!!*op2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the shots! The ice cream one cracked me up.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great shots, Jill.....keep them coming! Sally is a great help if you have questions! I think she has the same camera.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

And here are a couple more....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Great shots, Jill.....keep them coming! Sally is a great help if you have questions! I think she has the same camera.


Judy A Yes I do but it looks like Jill could give me some lessons!! Those photos are great:frusty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photos. I LOVE the ice cream one but I can't believe she dropped it to look at you!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics - great pups!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Great photos.  I LOVE the ice cream one but I can't believe she dropped it to look at you!
> 
> Amanda


Dropped it, nothin'! That little bugger wanted me to hold it for her!! I was the entertainment at the Dairy Queen. Me with two dogs on leashes, 3 ice cream cones and trying to take pictures at the same time :brick: I had Tess' cone between my feet, holding Cody's in the one hand, and my cone and camera in my other hand.

Neither dog realized you could eat the cone. I broke a piece off for Cody and he had a look like "Oh wow! I get to eat this too??? I LOVE THIS PLACE!!!" Little Miss Tessie didn't want a thing to do with the cone, licked out the ice cream and dropped the cone in front of Cody for him to eat. Until it was almost gone, then suddenly she wanted it.:laugh::laugh:

My neighbors call her "Princess" and him "Muppet"


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Jill,
Great Shots, I have that same camera but my shots are not that great yet. I use th automatic setting still. I think the photo program makes a big difference too. Photo Shop I think is the name of it. What lens are you using?

Robin


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jill,

Great shots! They are reall pretty.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I love the running photo! great shot!!

Ryan


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

RCKNROB said:


> Hi Jill,
> Great Shots, I have that same camera but my shots are not that great yet. I use th automatic setting still. I think the photo program makes a big difference too. Photo Shop I think is the name of it. What lens are you using?
> 
> Robin


Robin,

I'm using the setting with the little runner on it for most of them (don't know what it's called) and I just got the 18-55 zoom lens that came with the camera. I definitely want a bigger lens. I did some cropping with a few of these - I'm just using the program that came with my camera/computer. Not quite ready for anything more challenging - still trying to figure out flickr! and bighugelab, and resizing....


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh oh OH! Those are GREAT! I love that little RLH Tess is doing in the first batch and then Cody's action shot....wow! The ice cream one is just hilarious and adorable at the same time. I can just picture Cody's "Oh, wow!" face. :laugh: The one of you holding them both is so nice, good of everyone...oh and the tug of war shot! Love it. Just wonderful...I'm so glad you got this camera! 

When we get together, you know I'm going to impose upon you for action shots of Oliver, don't you?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, love the running shot....you finally got your action picture!! YEA!! I haven't gotten any that I like yet, so you are way ahead of me!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jill, great shots!! They are so adorable!

Too bad we didn't get pictures of you doing the juggling act with the camera, cones, and dogs, lol!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Great shots! I have the same camera. Did you get a zoom lens for it?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jill,

Is this camera easy to use? 
I am a point and shoot person and wonder if the automatic setting will produce good shots.

I am considering buying it after seeing your beautiful pictures.

Is a camera for a neophyte?


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Jill

Great pictures, great camera!
You've got a flying havanese too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great shots Jill, I also love the Ice cream one LOL.

I need a new camera soooo bad but I need an idiot proof one, point and shoot is all I can handle.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Great pictures love them wish I had a nice camera to take action shots


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The pictures are great :whoo: I love the "rabbit" picture -- those ears are adorable. Now with beautiful babies....and a new camera....we should see lots of pictures from you. My problem is when I get ready to click, Cicero moves, so I have lots of "back of the head" shots.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*Level of difficulty*



luv2havs said:


> Jill,
> 
> Is this camera easy to use?
> I am a point and shoot person and wonder if the automatic setting will produce good shots.
> ...


Nan, I had to think about this before answering....

The weather has turned cold here so I wasn't able to do any action shots on the automatic setting....

A SLR camera tends to look more intimidating than it really is. Instead of having a camera that easily fits in your pocket, you have a much bigger piece of equipment.

The automatic, portrait, sport, etc. setting replace the old "f stops" (which determine the amount of light allowed into the lens) that could be very intimidating. The different setting are really similar to those on most of the small automatic cameras.

The big difference is manually turning the lens to determine distance and to put the picture in focus - even on the automatic setting. I actually find this easier than finding and holding the little lever on the automatic cameras.

Once you get past manipulating the lens, I think the SLR (single-lens reflex) is really easier. With the SLR you eliminate that pesky delay that results in so many shots (i.e., the side of the head, just the head or butt) that aren't at all what you thought you'd get when you pressed the button. When you press the button on the SLR, that's the picture you get. I've never gotten used to that darn delay.

I would suggest going into a small, professional camera shop where the sales people really know their stuff and letting them show you the differences. Even if you don't buy your camera there, you get much better information.

I hope this helps....

Btw Daniel - I didn't get a zoom lens *yet* (the camera came with a 18-55 zoom). I knew I was going to want one but wanted to get used the camera first and determine what I would want with a zoom.

Jill


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*slr camera*

Jill,
Thanks for all the information about the camera.

I will take your suggestion and check out the local camera shops.

From what you wrote, it sounds like even I could handle it, assuming I read all the information and directions that come with it.(I lack patience when it comes to technology).

If I succeed, you should see some good pictures of Cali and Chico. Most of the ones I have taken are of the backs or sides of their heads, since they invariably move when the camera is ready!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What fun photos, Jill !! I love them all, esp. that flying Hav one. The ice cream shot is a hoot. lol I can just picture you trying to hold on to all that stuff!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I love these pictures Jill!!! I love the expression on the the ice cream shot---"what?" and I love the pig pile-- who's the red dog? Tess and Cody just keep looking happier and happier and healthier and healthier-- must be the DQ ice cream !!!!ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jill, I am so impressed with the photos you took with your new camera! I also really appreciate the detailed info -- it is realy helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Hey Jill welcolme to the Nikon club... I have the same camera and the 18-200 lens. I love the camera, but feel like I've already outgrown it in the year that I've had it. The greatest advantage of having a DSLR is not having to worry about shutter lag and having many more options in lower light situations. There's a flickr hav group as well.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/havanese/

You can see some pics of Obi there too and I believe some other forum members.

Obi in Vancouver (Roger).

Cheers,


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are great shots, Jill!!! 

Practice away...we're here and waiting!!! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wasn't going to post this but those of you who know me know just how good I am at keeping a secret. In my insanity (considering the fact that I've been sick and that business is lousy), I bought the Nikon D60 kit today with 2 VR lenses. It came with a camera bag and a 1 gig card (I know - worthless, but I'll use it for one of my other cameras). Best of all (I think), it came with two dvd's talking about all the things you can do with it.

I'll charge up the battery and give it a go. I truly think I've lost it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jill,

I don't know how I didn't comment on your photos. They're great and absolutely adorable. I'm looking forward to getting the action shots too. I love the ice cream beard shot and the one one the chair and . . . well all of them.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Jill,
> 
> I don't know how I didn't comment on your photos. They're great and absolutely adorable. I'm looking forward to getting the action shots too. I love the ice cream beard shot and the one one the chair and . . . well all of them.


ditto


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Geri!! I used the D60 this weekend and now I want one tooo!!:frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

With technology ever changing it doesn't matter what we get, there'll always be the updated version just around the corner. I got the D60 for two reasons, it came with the VR lenses and it has the dust removal (reduction?). Will it make a difference? Probably not. Funny thing is the guy in Costco tried to talk me out of it, saying it was for seasoned, serious photographers. I always knew I was seasoned ound: but serious? Not too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> With technology ever changing it doesn't matter what we get, there'll always be the updated version just around the corner. I got the D60 for two reasons, it came with the VR lenses and it has the dust removal (reduction?). Will it make a difference? Probably not. Funny thing is the guy in Costco tried to talk me out of it, saying it was for seasoned, serious photographers. I always knew I was seasoned ound: but serious? Not too.


He wanted it for himself!!!!ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think Nikon need to hire all of us with our havs for advertisement look how many of us are getting Nikons because of all the great pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YES!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I think Nikon need to hire all of us with our havs for advertisement look how many of us are getting Nikons because of all the great pictures.


Oh yeah, we're in the market for a long overdue camera and I showed my DH all the wonderful pics and comments so now Nikon's at the top of our list 

Geri, ound:


----------

